# 93 maxima fuel injectors



## raun31 (Oct 14, 2010)

on my 93 max my injectors is not engaging...so when i try to crank the car it does nothing but spin,but if i spray the intake box with starting fluid it cranks up and the injectors kick on.....i have change the ecu and the problem is still the same can somebody please help me with this


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

SOHC or DOHC?


----------



## raun31 (Oct 14, 2010)

Its a SOHC


----------

